# Closer, closer, Just a little closer....



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2007)

Part 1.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2007)

Part 2


----------



## Smokey (Jan 23, 2007)

Amazing!

But what if the guy's rope broke and one foot went in each air intake?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2007)

He wouldn't be able to have children...

Great photos but v2 has already posted then in his thread (not that they don't deserve their own thread).


----------



## timshatz (Jan 23, 2007)

That is very cool! I guess the air intakes on the bottom allow them to get that close to the back of the bird in what must be some very dirty air. 

Nice flying, must be a mess behind that thing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

again wonderful shots- makes me wonder if it's the British or Germans though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice!

It could be either one. The plane taking the pics is either a C-130 (which in that case it would be British) or it is a C-160 (German). Cant really tell though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably British. The Germans would never allow this to take place. To much polotics for the risk.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a hard time believing those last 2 pics are real.... If it is infact a -130, the slipstream coming out the back of that bird is quite severe, and I should know, jumping out of them too many times to count....

Photoshop deluxe...


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 23, 2007)

Agreed Les.

Also note the cloud reflection on the canopy side opposite the sun (right as you look at the picture)

It is the same in the last few photos.

This would be correct if both planes were stationary.

Which would then make it bloody miraculous photography.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

True or not - this is why ORM is so big. Please explain the training value of that exercise, if it was real. Aviation is dangerous enough w/o doing stupid crap to help kill yourself.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2007)

Agreed Matt...


----------



## Maestro (Jan 23, 2007)

mkloby said:


> True or not - this is why ORM is so big. Please explain the training value of that exercise, if it was real. Aviation is dangerous enough w/o doing stupid crap to help kill yourself.



I remember a few years ago... Two or three pilots from the RCAF were suspended for flying their combat helicopters _under_ the bridges of Québec City.

If those pictures are real (I doubt they are), then a few of them must have been suspended.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't see the problem its out of the prop wash the guy was taking videos for recruiting or promo videos of the bird it isn't any different then Blue Angels or some such group


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)

A C130 flying full speed would still be near the stall point of the jet. 

Extremely risky, and I dont think this ever happened.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> A C130 flying full speed would still be near the stall point of the jet.
> 
> Extremely risky, and I dont think this ever happened.




Max speed of a C-130 is almost 400 mph - I'd guess the Typhoon stalls at about 120....

I know V2 had this on his site - according to the zoomies at the academy this is real...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 23, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I know V2 had this on his site - according to the zoomies at the academy this is real...



hehe... zoomies...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2007)

They use the KC 130 for refuelling of fast jets


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Photoshop deluxe...



Having looked at it again. I completely agree.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> They use the KC 130 for refuelling of fast jets



I was about to mention that as well.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 24, 2007)

That fighter driver knows his stuff to keep it back there in that air. Very pretty piece of flying.

On a side note, are the intakes on that fighter adjustable? Looks like they are from that shot as they seem to be wide open. Might help with the credibility of the shot.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Virtually all modern fighters air intakes are adjustable. Just think of the MiG-21 and Mirage jets with the adjustable aerospikes. Keeps the air subsonic while intering the engine first stage. For low speed operations you want max airflow.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Virtually all modern fighters air intakes are adjustable. Just think of the MiG-21 and Mirage jets with the adjustable aerospikes. Keeps the air subsonic while intering the engine first stage. For low speed operations you want max airflow.



air is compressible, and the shape of a diffuser and a nozzle shift as airflow becomes supersonic - which is why jets have adjusting intakes to act as a diffuser, increasing the pressure of the air before it even enters the compressor section of the gas generator. There's my simple understanding of aero.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 25, 2007)

mkloby said:


> hehe... zoomies...


Yep - the name for AF knuckleheads, you read the stuff on edodo...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yep - the name for AF knuckleheads, you read the stuff on edodo...



Yeah... quite sad.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2007)

Fighter pilots are sky heaters
Navy is Anchor Clankers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

hehe, i love military slang, over here the RAF are the crabs, the navy are the matelocks or skates, the RAF reg. are rock apes, Female soldiers are lumpy jumpers or racks (something you screw against a wall) but my all time favourite is the NATO- Normal Army Tea Order, white 2 sugars


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

only would the British have that last one  i've got relatives in the Army and they both go on about how much tea they get through........


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2007)

That was the one that caught my eye. Beautiful.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

there's nothing the military can't do if given initials, muppet- most useless person pusser ever trained...........


----------



## GregP (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't know much about stall speeds or C-130s, huh? The C-130 is well over 200 mph faster than the stall speed of a Typhoon.


----------

